# 5m sat dish



## woodstar31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get a 5 metre dish from new or used and the prices. Does anyone on here have one for sale. i am near ayia napa but could go anywhere for the right price. thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know of any second hand dishes, they don't come for sale often and when they do they are sold quickly.
Suppliers as follows:
Dish Networks in Larnaca - Antonis/Zeno 99676251
Stakis in Deryneia
TWB & Visual Ltd on the Dekhelia Rd - Steve Castle but don't have his number.
Prime Sat - 23742520 they are in Protarus on the main rd from Paralimni between Orphanides & the big roundabout.
You never know, these may sell second hand as well.


----------

